# Configurar red inalámbrica

## Pabloiran

Hola a todos

Tengo una tarjeta de red inalámbrica Netgear WG311T que he podido instalar correctamente con ndiswrapper. Se reconoce como el dispositivo wlan0 y al hacer un "iwconfig" se detecta correctamente.

Por otra parte, cuando hago un "iwlist wlan0 scan" detecta la red de casa sin problemas. Pero ahí es donde falla: detecta la red pero al intentar navegar o trabajar con la red es imposible. He hecho algunas cosas para intentar configurarlo, pero todo en vano.

Durante la instalación de gentoo pude utilizar una herramienta llamada "net-setup" que una vez instalado el sistema ya no está disponible. Quizás con eso sería más fácil.

¿Cómo configuro los parámetros red ahora que la tarjeta de red inalámbrica está correctamente instalada y se detecta la red de casa?

Un saludo y muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Si tienes el archivo /etc/modules.d/net bien configurado (como te dice el manual), será simplemente

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

o también

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Si no, léete el 

```
$ man ifconfig
```

que te explicará cómo usar ese comando.

Yo he usado mucho tiempo ndiswrapper y no da problemas  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## Pabloiran

Gracias por la respuesta. ¿Me puedes decir a qué manual te refieres?.

Al hacer un "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start" me dice que "net.wlan0 has already been started".

Es que no tengo claro dónde debo poner las ip's y dns's...

----------

## TieferFeld

En http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml tienes unos cuantos manuales de gentoo donde encuentras respuesta a casi todas estas preguntas.

Para lo de las ips y dns, el comando ifconfig lo hace, (escribe en una consola man ifconfig y te sale el manual), pero para que te lo haga de manera automática al arrancar la red, se configura el fichero /etc/conf.d/net

El mío es algo así

```

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

# Esto sería si tuvieras IP fija, pones el ip, la dirección broadcast y la máscara, tal como en el ejemplo:

#iface_eth0="192.168.2.101 broadcast 192.168.2.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_wlan0="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

# Esto es para configurar con dhcp. 

iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_wlan0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

# Y esto para el gateway, la puerta de enlace, si no usas dhcp

#gateway="eth0/192.168.2.1"

```

Después de cambiar la configuración tienes que reiniciar el servicio

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

Inténtalo y si no va, pregunta  :Very Happy: 

Saludos.

----------

## Pabloiran

He configurado con ifconfig la red como dice el manual. Lo mismo con el gateway para la pasarela por defecto y he editado el resolv.conf para poner los dns's.

Aún así, no tira.

Después de haber hecho el ifconfig, además ha dejado de detectar la red. El net.wlan0 está "started". Y el archivo /etc/modules.d/net no existe (aunque yo juraría que antes sí existía).

----------

## psm1984

Tienes que configurar:

-/etc/conf.d/net

-/etc/conf.d/wireless

Para el segundo tienes un ejemplo en /etc/conf.d/wireless.example

Si quieres seleccionar una red por el essid a mano:

iwconfig wlan0 essid "nombre"

----------

## Pabloiran

Bueno, veamos. Tengo lo siguiente:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

ifconfig_wlan0="192.168.1.3 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="wlan0/192.168.1.1"

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

key_SpaLinux="s: enc open"

preferred_aps=("SpaLinux")

```

/etc/resolv.conf

```

domain homenetwork

nameserver 80.58.61.250

nameserver 80.58.61.254

```

Ahora mismo la red está abierta, por eso no pongo nada en "key...". La cuestión es que así configurado y todo "a punto", al intentar navegar no puedo. Vamos, como si no se conectase. El driver que instalé es el correcto y funciona correctamente. Lo malo es que ahora no detecta la red y no tengo ni idea del por qué.

----------

## Pabloiran

Por cierto, me acabo de dar cuenta de una cosa. El /etc/conf.d/net está configurado parece que correctamente. Pero al hacer un ifconfig no me sale configurada la wlan0.

En ese caso hago un "ifconfig xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx broadcast..... etc" y entonces al hacer el ifconfig ya me aparece la wlan0 como configurada. Si después de hacer este "ifconfig..." hago un escaneo, no me detecta nada. En cambio, si el escaneo lo hago antes, sí que lo detecta.

Aún así, sigo sin poder navegar. Algo raro debo estar haciendo.

----------

## Pabloiran

Bueno, al final he conseguido que el ifconfig me muestre activada la wlan0 y detecte la red. Pero sigo sin poder conectarme.

Antes creo que he tocado un archivo que puede que tenga algo que ver... lo que pasa es que no recuerdo el nombre. Era uno que se refería a las ip's locales: 127.0.0.1 y esas cosas.

En fin...

----------

## mad93

Tu ap no tiene dhcpd?

Yo en mi casa hago:

iwconfig essid "casa" <-- original... xD (si no pones otro essid se mantiene)

luego sólo queda que te dé ip y te dé dns (las has de configurar tu en el ap)

dhcpd wlan0 <-- el mio és con un ip2200 por lo que usa eth1

Con esto y el ap bien configurado en principio ya estaria.

----------

## Pabloiran

No, lo tengo configurado con red interna con direccionamiento manual. Ya que me viene mejor a la hora de abrir puertos y esas cosas.

----------

## mad93

a ips locales podria ser el /etc/hosts ?

Por cierto, puedes hacer un paste de "iwconfig wlan0" i otro de "iwlist wlan0 scanning" ?

----------

## Pabloiran

Pues ahora no puedo porque toy sin internet en el ordenador en el que he instalado gentoo. Sólo tengo esa tarjeta inalámbrica, y como no la puedo utilizar... jejeeje

En cuanto pueda lo pongo  :Wink: .

----------

## Pabloiran

Mira, esta es la salida. Sigue sin funcionar. No sé yo qué pasa exactamente...

```
bash-2.05b# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"SpaLinux"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: 00:A0:C5:EE:16:A6

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:58/100  Signal level:-38 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

bash-2.05b# iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:A0:C5:EE:16:A6

                    ESSID:"SpaLinux"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:-38 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

bash-2.05b# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:6E:44:29:8F

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:626 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:511 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:547323 (534.4 Kb)  TX bytes:85529 (83.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:3 Base address:0x9800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:300 (300.0 b)  TX bytes:300 (300.0 b)

```

La eth0 es por cable de red. La wlan0 no está activa en el ifconfig... misterios de la vida.

----------

## mad93

Prueba de montar wlan0 con el ifconfig a mano, ver que te dice...

Si tienes el essid puesto supongo que cambiará de canal al que toca solo.

Primero montalo a mano i prueba de hacer pings al ap.

----------

## Pabloiran

¡Hola de nuevo!

Ya he conseguido configurarla. Al final no he utilizado ndiswrapper ya que no conseguí levantar la red. He utilizado madwifi-drivers que se pueden obtener mediante emerge.

Una vez obtenidos, al reiniciar el ordenador y hacer un iwconfig, directamente me ha aparecido el dispositivo ath0 como reconocido. Luego he configurado la red por defecto con:

iwconfig ath0 essid SpaLinux

He añadido la clave:

iwconfig ath0 key s:clave

Luego he activado el dhcpcd:

dhcpcd ath0

¡y listo! ya funcionaba.

Puff... ¡me encanta gentoo! jeje He tardado unos días, pero merece mucho la pena ya que comparado con todas las otras distribuciones que he probado, gentoo es la que más rápida y "suelta" va.

¡Un saludo y gracias!

----------

